
Major VPN providers are actively engaged in tracking - yegor
https://medium.com/@yegor/hypocrisy-plaguing-major-vpn-providers-b4613b82f795
======
lol768
Am I correcting thinking this article is talking about the __webpages __of the
associated VPN services? They 're not injecting these trackers into the
responses to HTTP requests sent over port 80 or anything like that?

If that's the case, then this doesn't seem to be a huge issue and I found the
title of the submission to be somewhat misleading in this regard - my first
thought was that these VPN providers were tracking/logging the traffic that
passed through their servers as part of their service.

I also don't see a huge issue with the fact that some VPN providers give users
a choice of different protocols which vary in security. This choice may be of
use to users who are concerned about compatibility and perhaps are unable to
use OpenVPN. When you connect to Google using TLS, there are many ciphers that
are supported - some more secure than others.

~~~
yegor
That's not what's being suggested in this article, nobody is injecting beacons
into traffic that passes through a VPN server, however most providers are
advertising themselves as more than just a pipe that you funnel your data
through, which gives you a different IP on the other end. They market
themselves as complete solutions to being private and anonymous online by
using words like "total privacy", "complete privacy", "fully protected" when
promoting their products. You being a more tech savvy users knows that this is
not the case, however a less knowledgeable person will mistake these services
for what they claim to be, which they are not. They make these claims, while
exposing their own users to the same trackers they claim to protect against.

